# Baby update :)



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I alluded to the fact my wife was pregnant before so just a quick update...

Valentina Rose was born on 16th June weighing 3.2KG.   :bathbaby:

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

*Great news*

:biggrin1: Congratulations to you all, big welcome to the world for Valentina :biggrin1:


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I alluded to the fact my wife was pregnant before so just a quick update...
> 
> ...


Kenzo,

Are you planning to register your daughter's birth with the British authorities as well?

https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to admit I didn't really think too. I think I would rather she makes that decision when she is old enough. ?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful name, Valentina. I'm sure she's darling. Congrats.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks ??


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah ok emojis Don't work on a mobile phone. That was meant to be a smile face and a thumbs up haha


----------

